# Cargador con Indicador de Carga Bateria para Tablet



## sotavientos (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola amigos,
Dispongo de una Tablet, la cual tiene reventado el conector y las pistas donde se ubica el conector, no teniendo forma de hacer puenteo desde ahí.
He buceado por la red y encontré distintas fórmulas de hacer la carga directa hacia la batería, así pues me he aventurado a realizarla.

Os cuento la idea, teniendo presente que la batería es de 3,7v a 2400mAh

- Crear un entrada de carga (circuito 1) con un conmutador donde la Posición 1 sería Carga Batería y la Posición 2 sería Alimentación Batería hacia placa de la Tablet.
La función del Diodo 1N4007 y la resistencia 10 Ohms es evitar que exista una devolución de corriente desde la batería hacia el cargador y protección de la bateria (función de la resistencia, al menos es lo que me explicaron).

- Para saber si la batería está cargada he pensado en poner un indicador de carga (esquema que he visto por la red en muchas webs). El circuito 2, recibe la corriente desde la batería y deberá de indicar si la misma esta completa en su carga.

Dejo el esquema del circuito en el archivo adjunto, en el mismo se indican los materiales utilizados.

Quisiera saber, si el esquema del circuito es correcto o bien existe algo erróneo en su elaboración. ¿Afectaría a la vida de la batería y a la placa del dispositivo?,
Para una carga rápida, el cargador usado ¿debería de ser superior en mAh?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2015)

El cargador tiene infinitos mAh, basta con dejarlo infinitas horas.
Si limitas con una resistencia no puedes controlar la corriente.
Las baterías de litio son muy criticas en el nivel de carga y descarga, si cargas a ciegas la puedes destruir.


----------



## sotavientos (Feb 2, 2015)

scooter dijo:


> el cargador tiene infinitos mah, basta con dejarlo infinitas horas


En este caso lo importante es utilzar un cargador con el voltaje específico, ¿verdad?. En este caso de 5v.




scooter dijo:


> si limitas con una resistencia no puedes controlar la corriente


La limitación a la cual te refieres, ¿cual resistencia del esquema mostrado?. Entonces, para controlar la corriente, ¿que debería de usar?




scooter dijo:


> as baterías de litio son muy criticas en el nivel de carga y descarga, si cargas a ciegas la puedes destruir.


Cuando hablas "a ciegas", a que se refiere, a la carga directa tal como expongo. Entonces el circuito para indicar la carga de la batería, ¿no es válido para el control de la carga?. 
Con respecto a control de carga, he visto distintos videos con indicadores de carga automatizada, pero no consigo entenderlos. No sé si de esta forma es posible controlar la carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2015)

Pregunta :

- ¿ Y a la antigua , siguiendo las pistas hasta encontrar unos puntos donde poder efectuar las soldaduras ?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola.

Como dijo "2M", busca un lugar donde se pueda soldar, pero, también puedes raspar la pista, es decir, quitar la pintura protectora o aislante y allí soldar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2015)

O buscar algún "remache cañito pasante"


----------



## analogico (Feb 2, 2015)

sotavientos dijo:


> En este caso lo importante es utilzar un cargador con el voltaje específico, ¿verdad?. En este caso de 5v.



no
lo importante es usar un cargador para baterias de litio
por que las baterias de litio tienen una pequeña tendencia a explotar
si se  sobrecarga o se sobrecalienta y el cargador que has diseñado
no incluye ningun  sistema de control de carga

ese cargador serviria para otro tipo de baterias
pero no para  litio

mejor sube foto  y rastrea las pistas del 5V usb


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 2, 2015)

como dicen los compañeros, lo mejor seria reparar la tarjeta de la lap...
sino hay ic, que se dedican a cargar baterias de litio....
por ej.


----------



## sotavientos (Feb 3, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> el cargador que has diseñado
> no incluye ningun  sistema de control de carga
> 
> ese cargador serviria para otro tipo de baterias
> pero no para  litio



Perdón por si he errado en la explicación del inicio, pero no he llegado a construir el cargador, ya que el cargador es el propio que trae el dispositivo (véase el archivo adjunto).

Lo que he planteado (y está en proyecto) es una entrada de carga hacia el dispositivo, ya que la original (microUsb en placa) ya no existe. En este caso la intención es hacer una carga directa hacia la batería y mediante un conmutador seleccionar carga-batería o batería-dispositivo, y mediante el circuito anexo disponer de un indicador de carga completa.

No sé si me he explicado bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

El cargador original es solo una fuente cualquiera , *el verdadero cargador* , limitador , etc , etc, *está adentro* de la tablet


----------



## sotavientos (Feb 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta :
> 
> - ¿ Y a la antigua , siguiendo las pistas hasta encontrar unos puntos donde poder efectuar las soldaduras ?



He revisado tal como indicas esta posibilidad, pero soy demasiado novato en la electrónica (ya que soy un mero aficionado), y no logro saber su distribución de conexionado.

Si es posible,  haber si me podéis ayudar en localizarlas.
En los archivos adjuntos dejo las capturas realizadas y a continuación explico cuales son cada caso:
_con microusb.jpg_ ---> captura realizada cuando abrí el dispositivo
_sin microusb.jpg_ ----> captura realizada después de quitar el microusb
_pistas.jpg_ ---------> captura realizada en el estado actual (intentaron resoldar un nuevo microusb y me lo devolvieron tal como se ve)
_pistas2.jpg_ -------------> he pintado de color rojo _lo que_ _creo_ _que son las pistas_ que corresponden a los conectores, me falta uno de ellos por indicarlo ya que no logro saber por donde o como va. El que falta es el izquierdo tal como mira en la captura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Enchufá la fichita que ahora está suelta en un cable USB , tester mediante identificá cada conección , son 4 o 5 (o una no la usa NC , o puentea dos)

+5V
-data
+data
Gnd

Y entonces siguiendo esos caminitos rojos le soldás los cablecitos de un USB cortado a la próxima isla de estaño disponible.

http://im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/jun/difference_circuit_271738111300_640x360.jpg

http://www.muchotrasto.com/images/Tutoriales/RobotMovil/Especificaciones%20tecnicas/pines-conectores-USB.gif


----------

